# do you know the name?



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Deuces dad is Colby but we are trying to figure out his mom. We were told it starts with an "A" and that it's a weird word. Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

uh...your asking for a needle in a haystack lol
Is his mom a colby also? Are they FROM Cobly's themselves or from a Colby breeder? Did you get paperwork with him or is there paperwork coming? You could call the breeder and ask them.

just an FYI if there is not paperwork coming and there are no papers on the parents, people can say whatever they want about the lineage of the dog.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

We have his papers. He is CKC Registered. We just need to send it back in. The breeder couldn't remember what the name was just knew it started with an " A " which does us no good.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

okay. CKC is not known to be a reputable registry. Just to give you an idea my friends son is registered with the CKC (he did it to prove the point lol). I also believe that if you try to register with the ADBA or UKC they will not take ckc paperwork (Patch would know more on that or one of the other guru's)

If the breeder can't remember or doesn't know the mothers name that is a huge red flag to me. Isn't he the one with the dog?? that just...baffeling to me.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol i have ckc papers... i honestly wouldnt even send the puppy registration back in.. its not worth the paper its printed on


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Why is it not worth the time?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The CKC is worth about as much as not having papers. Thats the general thought on it. Its up to you if you want to send them in or not we are just saying I wouldn't trust the pedigree all that much 

BUT it very well could be a correct ped, you're just never 100% positive with the ckc.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, you will have a great dog to have as a pet, but will probably get nothing but headaches trying to nail that ped down, Hell the BREEDER doesn't know who his own bitch is?!?! 

Sounds like a BYB trying to name drop a sire to sell pups, but oh well. you could try to run down some of the names in the ped you get back thru the online apbt ped then click offspring or siblings to track down the real dam... but they probably wont be on there.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

ahh..okay i get it.

Are we able to register him through anything else or no?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope. Like I said I don't think the ADBA or UKC (which are the only two 'reputable' registries for APBTs) will take ckc paperwork, I'm pretty sure. I don't know about the NKC though.

You can get him on a Limited Privilages program with either club but he would need to be neutered for that and it has limitations on what shows you can participate in.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow he's a cutie but unfortunately I think you have been scammed by a BYB.........


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

How does the breeder not know the name of the Dam? And how do you have papers on him if no1 knows the bitches name? BYBs and the CKC strike again! In the future make sure you ask to see the pedigree BEFORE you buy a puppy so you know what you are getting, and do some research. At this point even if the breeder did come up with a name I would expect it to be a lie. Forget about the papers, learn your lesson, stop dealing with BYBs and enjoy your dog for the great pet that Im sure he is!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah, in the extremley rare case that in the ckc ped u see a name that is a ukc or adba reg.(remote) and you can trace from there down to the sire and dam of your litter(extremely remote)then you might be able to talk to some folks to get the registry put straight.(nearly impossible) so... yeah it sucks
This would only work if the BYB had a fairly decent dog but because of their inexperience or ignorance never registered their dog or their litter.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> yeah, in the extremley rare case that in the ckc ped u see a name that is a ukc or adba reg.(remote) and you can trace from there down to the sire and dam of your litter(extremely remote)then you might be able to talk to some folks to get the registry put straight.(nearly impossible) so... yeah it sucks
> This would only work if the BYB had a fairly decent dog but because of their inexperience or ignorance never registered their dog or their litter.


lol.. i got lucky, everything past my dam and sire is adba so i figured out my bloodline and everything.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I checked peds online and couldn't find it but I also searched through almost 1500 dogs that were bred by colby in the last 20 years hoping to get lucky but found nothing. I spent only a 15 minutes scanning names and peds. I am pretty decent at this pedigree search most of the time do you have any dogs behind them at all. That would help a little or anything that may lead me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Deucek2 said:


> ahh..okay i get it.
> 
> Are we able to register him through anything else or no?


You can get an LP which is a limited registration from both ADBA and UKC after he is neutered. It will allow you to do working events if you choose to try that out with him.

You can check both of those orgs web sites for the full info. 

I wouldn't even bother sending in CKC papers more especially since the breeder couldn't even remember the bloodline of the dogs she produced. 

He is a cutie love and spoil him and don't worry about it at this point. Take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks guys :]

The breeder called my bf today. She said she talked to the breeder she got her dogs from and they both are Colby. Its weird to me. 

They both are registered. I believe the bitch is registered through CKC and the sire is registered through someone else.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Colby my butt, ain't a Colby dog in the world that isn't with a major registry. A real Colby pit is hard to come by and a BYB will tell you anything that sounds cool.


----------

